# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Tavarajunakilpailu Lapissa

## Dr16

Lapin radiossa on tänään mielenkiintoinen juttu, mahdollisesta junaliikennekilpailusta ja uuden radan rakentamisesta Sallan ja Alakurtin välille.

Sallan rata saatetaan rakentaa yksityisin varoin. Merkittävän hollantilaisen rautatieyhtiön edustajat neuvottelevat radan rakentamisesta Itä-Lapin kuntien kanssa ensi viikolla
Lapin Radion uutinen

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tämä onkin mielenkiintoinen kuvio!

Asiaan vaikuttaa myös se, jos Sallan - Alakurtin rata rakennetaan yksityisin varoin. Jos se on yksityisrautatie, sitä eivät tietenkään koske samat rajaliikennesopimukset kuin valtioiden omistamia ratoja. Tällöin ko. hollantilaisyhtiö voinee vetää junat uuden radan alkupisteestä Alakurtista saakka.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos se on yksityisrautatie, sitä eivät tietenkään koske samat rajaliikennesopimukset kuin valtioiden omistamia ratoja. Tällöin ko. hollantilaisyhtiö voinee vetää junat uuden radan alkupisteestä Alakurtista saakka.


Ainakin voisi toivoa niin. Tästä aiheesta käytiin kovaa keskustelua puolisen vuotta sitten. Juristithan ne lopulta päättävät, ja VR tuskin aikoo katsoa vierestä vaan toimii varmasti aktiivisesti joko suoraan tai taustavoimiensa kautta sen jarruttamiseksi. 

t. Rainer

----------

